# Pregnant Electric Blues and Yellows?



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

What to electric blues and yellows look like when they're pregnant? I have two trios, electric blues and yellows, and first one of the yellows had this funny "pouch" thing under her mouth (definately was the female of the trio) and then it dissapeared, but while she had it she was very docile. Now one of my electric blues are doing the same thing, he/she (I'm not sure on the blues) has a funny pouch under his mouth, and he's hiding in his cave, even during feeding time which is really rare for ANY of these fish. Could they have been/are pregnant?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

if the fish has a pouch under it's mouth you can probably bet it's a female because she is probably carrying eggs in her mouth.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not pregnant, mouthbrooding, Look up mouthbrooders. These fish spawn on a rock and the female carries the eggs in her mouth as long as 4 weeks until she has a mouthful of little fishes. She will let them out when she feels safe and sometimes pick them back up again at night or when theatened. The easiest way to get fry is to set up another tank 5-20 gallons and put the "chinny" mother in it with a lot of cover. If she has to release the fry in the big tank, most or all of them will be eaten. Some mothers don't eat at all for weeks. so of course they get weak and prone to stress and disease so watch them carefully.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup she is holding, usually 21 days they hold. You can also strip at like 15-17days, i'll be making a post with photo's on stripping by the weekend have some females coming due this weekend. 

Like EMC said their mouthbrooders, when they near the end of their term they look like that can't hold their mouth shut!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I usually strip after the first week. Much easier on the female as she only has to starve a week insted of 2 to 3 and I rarely have any loss of eggs/fry. I actually seem to have bigger spawns as it keeps the female from accidently swallowing a couple here and there espicially with over-bearing males in the group.

Easiest thing is to get an egg tumbler. I've got 1 and just got a couple more from "someone" on here  that I'll evaluate once I recieve them. With a good egg tumbler you can actually strip the next day or so (just to make sure all the spawning action is over) and have good success rasing fry and keeping healthy females.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Man now dont you be going and getting peanut butter all over them nice shiny egg tumblers!  

BTW im gonna start a tumbler thread, am wondering what people other then me do, i have couple methods.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

well let me know when you got it up .... uumm the thread ... and I'll contribute my little bit o knowledge LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

its up! hmm i was this close to making it in the annoucements "Stripping, come see my photo's of stripping" :lol:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

seen it ... added my 2 cents


----------

